# liian nuori + -mAAn / -kse(ni)



## sakvaka

Nyt alkoi natiivikin nytkähdellä epävarmuudesta.

Kumpi on teidän mielestänne oikeampi ilmaus:
1) _Olin liian nuori sanomaan vastaan (osaamaan kävellä)._
2) _Olin liian nuori sanoakseni vastaan (osatakseni kävellä)._

Ykkösinfinitiivin pidempi muoto kuulostaa kirjakielisemmältä, mutta minusta ykköslauseeseen sopisi paremmin kolmosinfinitiivin illatiivi. Vastaavasti kakkoskohdassa translatiivi olisi korvan mukainen vaihtoehto.


----------



## Hakro

Näin minun korvani sanoo:



sakvaka said:


> Kumpi on teidän mielestänne oikeampi ilmaus:
> 1) _Olin liian nuori sanomaan vastaan (osaamaan kävellä)._
> 2) _Olin liian nuori sanoakseni vastaan (osatakseni kävellä)._


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> Näin minun korvani sanoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakvaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kumpi on teidän mielestänne oikeampi ilmaus:
> 1) _Olin liian nuori sanomaan vastaan (osaamaan kävellä)._
> 2) _Olin liian nuori sanoakseni vastaan (osatakseni kävellä)._
Click to expand...

Jep, samaa mieltä olen. Mielenkiintoinen juttu sinänsä. Löytyisiköhän ISK:sta jotain asian tiimoilta?


----------



## sakvaka

No niinpä näyttäisi löytyvän, § 549-550 ja § 513. Näitä sitten lukemaan, kiitos!

http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=549
http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=513


----------

